# Calling all dog owners.



## gavroche (9 Sep 2018)

Is having a dog affecting your cycling? The reason I am asking is because I find that since we have Molly, I spend more time walking the dog which affects my cycling time.
I know it is still exercising but I must make more effort to get on the bike.
How do you balance the two?


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Sep 2018)




----------



## Mo1959 (9 Sep 2018)

gavroche said:


> Is having a dog affecting your cycling? The reason I am asking is because I find that since we have Molly, I spend more time walking the dog which affects my cycling time.
> I know it is still exercising but I must make more effort to get on the bike.
> How do you balance the two?


I miss my dog but have put off having another partly for this reason, plus my elderly dad is needing more visits too.
I would feel guilty going out on the bike for three or four hours and leaving a dog in the house, especially a young one.

I'll probably get another when I am getting too decrepit for cycling very far. Lol.


----------



## Paulus (9 Sep 2018)

I take my dog out early in the morning before breakfast then go for a ride. Dog goes out again later in the afternoon when I am back. There is normally someone around to let the pooch out into the garden in the meantime.


----------



## Dirk (9 Sep 2018)

My dog hates bikes so the two don't mix. I think she's got an attitude problem......


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Sep 2018)

I just take mine out for a walk before i set off on a ride. I know some non doggy types will doubt this but he knows i'm getting ready for a ride when he sees me putting my bib shorts and shoes on. He doesn't like being left alone,so he starts to growl and chuck stuff around the flat(with his mouth that is,not his paws). I've come back from a ride to find my flat looking like those prison riot scenes.. I've only ridden with dog in tow once and that was with my old Jack Russell when she'd run behind my (say it quietly...mountain bike ) on the canal path. The mutt i have now is far too lazy to run at all,so even if i had a mountain bike he would probably just sit there and refuse to run.


----------



## vickster (9 Sep 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I just take mine out for a walk before i set off on a ride. I know some non doggy types will doubt this but he knows i'm getting ready for a ride when he sees me putting my bib shorts and shoes on. He doesn't like being left alone,so he starts to growl and chuck stuff around the flat(with his mouth that is,not his paws). I've come back from a ride to find my flat looking like those prison riot scenes.. I've only ridden with dog in tow once and that was with my old Jack Russell when she'd run behind my (say it quietly...mountain bike ) on the canal path. The mutt i have now is far too lazy to run at all,so even if i had a mountain bike he would probably just sit there and refuse to run.


And you're surprised your neighbours compain about the noise assuming your dog doesn't throw his paddies in complete silence?


----------



## Dirk (9 Sep 2018)

We tried ours in a trailer along the Camel trail the other year, just to see if she had settled down a bit as she's getting older.
After 4 miles of incessant barking I'd had enough, turned around and went back to the bike hire shop.


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Sep 2018)

vickster said:


> And you're surprised your neighbours compain about the noise assuming your dog doesn't throw his paddies in complete silence?


Aw get over it,he probably kicks off for a minute or so. I have to put up with the lard arse thug (been inside for ABH) below making stupid fecking noises all day long! Thank's for changing my mood..says sarcastically!


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Sep 2018)

My 2 give me dirty looks if I don't go out in the morning. That's their sleep time. Walkies is after lunch. Any attempt to change the routine leaves poor Ridley confused and he thinks he's being taken to the vets. Scruffy would come on the ridestate given the chance buto a trailer is a no go as she gets travel sick.
So I can get away with 6 hours max leaving them, though I prefer no longer than 3hrs


----------



## potsy (9 Sep 2018)

gavroche said:


> Is having a dog affecting your cycling? The reason I am asking is because I find that since we have Molly, I spend more time walking the dog which affects my cycling time.
> I know it is still exercising but I must make more effort to get on the bike.
> How do you balance the two?


I haven't ridden my bike since getting a dog back in May, not sure if the two are connected though


----------



## pawl (9 Sep 2018)

Mo1959 said:


> I miss my dog but have put off having another partly for this reason, plus my elderly dad is needing more visits too.
> I would feel guilty going out on the bike for three or four hours and leaving a dog in the house, especially a young one.
> 
> I'll probably get another when I am getting too decrepit for cycling very far. Lol.




I lost my fourteen year old cocker spaniel a few weeks ago and like you felt guilty about leaving her.As she got older the time she could be left became less.
I do miss her and expect her to come and great me after I have been out.


----------



## gavroche (9 Sep 2018)

potsy said:


> I haven't ridden my bike since getting a dog back in May, not sure if the two are connected though


I don't intend to leave it that long!


----------



## tom73 (9 Sep 2018)

You kind of fail into a routine with a dog. Which since June has inc bike time so like has been said walk them before a ride or ride before walk time. You will find a way it just take's a bit of seeing what works. Saying that it's often us that have been trained.

So this morning it was up , sort out his daily med's , walk dog , a quick feed then out on bike. Evening ride's i've work into time after the dog walk. If Mrs 73 is around she walk's him in the evenings so free's up a bit of time for me. Mrs 73 is working on the dog trailer idea. Our dog is not one for running along as you ride so for short ride's out he'd be happy to lord it up on the back. As for being out for hour's he really is at an age of don't give a monkey's as long as he has one of his bed's at hand he's happy. @Accy cyclist is so right they know what your up to long before you do.


----------



## tom73 (9 Sep 2018)

pawl said:


> I lost my fourteen year old cocker spaniel a few weeks ago and like you felt guilty about leaving her.As she got older the time she could be left became less.
> I do miss her and expect her to come and great me after I have been out.



Don't you just I still miss our last dog all these year's on our current one I love to bit's but our last one well he was something special.


----------



## Cycleops (9 Sep 2018)

Why don't you try bikejoring?
http://www.bikejor.com


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2018)

No, I get my boy walked early doors.


----------



## tom73 (9 Sep 2018)

A no here too that would really do mine in for sure unless a cat got near that is. Then he'd do me in for sure


----------



## Heltor Chasca (9 Sep 2018)

I am ‘between dogs’ at the moment. She came to work with me and was a massive part of my life and the lives of the kids. We miss her since she died suddenly. We have always had dogs. 

But I will be brutally honest: I now enjoy my cycling more and my fitness and mileage has increased exponentially. I have been able to take up Audax too. 

It’s a tough call, but you need to know what you want from your life. I am enjoying a break from the tie.


----------



## Saluki (9 Sep 2018)

Toffee puts his sad face on when I get the bike out. Same sad face when I go to work. Now there is just me, I don’t have long evening rides, just shorties. 
Chap and I have walked to the river path with MTBs and he has run along beside, when we start riding, very happily. He can’t go far as The Ouse is one side and the Relief Channel the other. 

Now the ex lives elsewhere, my mileage is halved but that’s ok.


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Sep 2018)

Cycleops said:


> Why don't you try bikejoring?
> http://www.bikejor.com
> 
> View attachment 429227



I've been toying with that using my 2. Both like to pull (Ridley is husky X), but I'd be using my recumbent trike I think.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Sep 2018)

gavroche said:


> Is having a dog affecting your cycling? The reason I am asking is because I find that since we have Molly, I spend more time walking the dog which affects my cycling time.
> I know it is still exercising but I must make more effort to get on the bike.
> How do you balance the two?



Well, imo dog walking is far more exciting than cycling so I'd say get more miles in with the dog and cycle whenever you can.


----------



## Skibird (9 Sep 2018)

Had dog's for so long, it's just routine. Up, shower, dog walk of 1hr+, breakfast, work etc for a couple hours, bike ride (every other day). 2nd 1hr + dog walk late afternoon/early evening....................................never been fitter, and I can eat anything/everything I want, which at 5'3 is brilliant as I could NEVER diet!


----------



## Heltor Chasca (9 Sep 2018)

I trained my Springer to travel with me on the rear rack. She used to run along side, but that wasn’t great for her joints. I’ll try and find a photo.

Over on the CTC forum I don’t remember getting a particularly positive response about this.


----------



## Phaeton (9 Sep 2018)

I think it depends how many hours in a day you have to be able to use for recreation, all last year our son whose dog it really is was in New Zealand, I found it very difficult to get up at 6am, drive to work, not get home till 5:30pm, take the dog for an hour & then feel like going for a ride. Now he's back & currently without a job it's his responsibility to take her, so I get to be able to ride at least 2 nights a week.


----------



## Phaeton (9 Sep 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> I trained my Springer to travel with me on the rear rack.
> Over on the CTC forum I don’t remember getting a particularly positive response about this.


If she's happy to do it, I see nothing wrong with that, she'd soon jump off if she didn't like it, Springers have a weird mentality. I was once on the shed roof recovering it, ours had managed to climb up the ladder & was happy to sit on the roof at the side of me, although she couldn't get back down.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (9 Sep 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> I am ‘between dogs’ at the moment. She came to work with me and was a massive part of my life and the lives of the kids. We miss her since she died suddenly. We have always had dogs.
> 
> But I will be brutally honest: I now enjoy my cycling more and my fitness and mileage has increased exponentially. I have been able to take up Audax too.
> 
> It’s a tough call, but you need to know what you want from your life. I am enjoying a break from the tie.


Indeed. I've never done fewer.


----------



## s7ephanie (9 Sep 2018)

Walk first thing then ride x


----------



## Bonefish Blues (9 Sep 2018)

...and an 8 year old daughter...


----------



## tom73 (9 Sep 2018)

It maybe a tough call but as much as we love our bike's. They won't sit waiting at the door and meet you with a smile when you've had a crap day. They don't keep you company on a cold winter's night when the Mrs is on night's. They don't stand by you though the good and the bad time's. They don't do them things that make you smile and yes they wind us up at time's too. For every thing else we have a bike  . You can easily have both and enjoy both it take's time to get thing's to fit. If you need to change thing's around then give it a go your four legged friend may get the hump for a bit but they will still come running when you need them.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (9 Sep 2018)

tom73 said:


> It maybe a tough call but as much as we love our bike's. They won't sit waiting at the door and meet you with a smile when you've had a crap day. They don't keep you company on a cold winter's night when the Mrs is on night's. They don't stand by you though the good and the bad time's. They don't do them things that make you smile and yes they wind us up at time's too. For every thing else we have a bike  . You can easily have both and enjoy both it take's time to get thing's to fit. If you need to change thing's around then give it a go your four legged friend may get the hump for a bit but they will still come running when you need them.



Agree. In bags of gravy bones.

Complicated bit: Being the only adult in our household makes the shared ownership tough. My 16 year old is way too busy these days for it to be fair to expect her to muscle in and my nearly 9 year old doesn’t have the social confidence to walk a dog alone. They visit their mum on some weekends and that’s when I take the opportunity to Audax, so the dog would be left at a loose end.

I would love that canine companionship back again, but for now I wouldn’t be able to give them back what they deserve, so for now a dog is on hold.


----------



## tom73 (9 Sep 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Agree. In bags of gravy bones.
> 
> Complicated bit: Being the only adult in our household makes the shared ownership tough. My 16 year old is way too busy these days for it to be fair to expect her to muscle in and my nearly 9 year old doesn’t have the social confidence to walk a dog alone. They visit their mum on some weekends and that’s when I take the opportunity to Audax, so the dog would be left at a loose end.
> 
> I would love that canine companionship back again, but for now I wouldn’t be able to give them back what they deserve, so for now a dog is on hold.


 
@Heltor Chasca Can't fault you at all. When we lost our last dog we had some time out from all thing's dog to take stock and do the stuff that having a dog make's a bit harder. I'm sure you will know when it's the right time to let another furry friend loose on your life we sure did till then plenty of good time's to look back on


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Sep 2018)

Dunno.... only got our dog yesterday....










Basil!


----------



## tom73 (9 Sep 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Dunno.... only got our dog yesterday....
> 
> View attachment 429335
> View attachment 429336
> ...



He's a sweetie and settling in nicely I see


----------



## Phaeton (9 Sep 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Basil!


Sorry one of my pet (lol) hates dogs on furniture they belong on the floor.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (9 Sep 2018)

Phaeton said:


> Sorry one of my pet (lol) hates dogs on furniture they belong on the floor.



Me too, but these lanky sight hounds are an exception. There is a reason for it unless you don’t mind your dog living in agony and getting massive vet bills. In racing circles, greyhounds have raised bunks in their stalls.


----------



## Cavalol (9 Sep 2018)

Dogs are part of the family, the only place they don't belong in the house (imho) is in a cage.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Sep 2018)

Phaeton said:


> Sorry one of my pet (lol) hates dogs on furniture they belong on the floor.


Then neither Whippet nor Greyhound is for you....they have a need to be up high, it’s in their nature.


----------



## potsy (9 Sep 2018)

Cavalol said:


> Dogs are part of the family, the only place they don't belong in the house (imho) is in a cage.
> 
> View attachment 429354


Charlie hates being on the furniture


----------



## tom73 (9 Sep 2018)

Cavalol said:


> Dogs are part of the family, the only place they don't belong in the house (imho) is in a cage.
> 
> View attachment 429354





By cage do you mean a crate ? If they are not for you or more importantly your dog then that's fine. Mine has one and know's it's his own personal space / chill out zone. So when he go's in he know's no one will bother him. he was a bit of a fire cracker when we 1st got him and since crate training he's a much chilled out happier dog knowing he can just take him self off to his den when he feel's like having some own time. He's has two other bed's as well in the front room so he's free to pick. Only time it's lock is once he's settled before we go to bed. We've had a few issues in past and that has fixed it saying that now it's left open more often than not he's too lazy to care these day's.


----------



## Cavalol (9 Sep 2018)

If they go in because they want to, then fine. It’s more people who seem to think buying a dog is a great idea, but then lock them in a tiny prison cell because they can’t be arsed to look after or train them properly.


----------



## gavroche (9 Sep 2018)

Molly has a crate but she only goes there at bed time and she goes there by herself. The rest of the time, she is with us.


----------



## tom73 (9 Sep 2018)

Cavalol said:


> If they go in because they want to, then fine. It’s more people who seem to think buying a dog is a great idea, but then lock them in a tiny prison cell because they can’t be arsed to look after or train them properly.



Yes that's not on and totally out of order and has nothing to do with crate training. The other plus for us is when on holiday in a new place he'd spend most of the holiday being freaked out. Now once his travel one is set up he see's it , check's i've set it up right and then he's all chilled ready to take on new walks and the odd paddle in the sea. 
The odd one or two doggie ice-cream's help's too.Well it is his holiday as well after all


----------



## tom73 (9 Sep 2018)

gavroche said:


> Molly has a crate but she only goes there at bed time and she goes there by herself. The rest of the time, she is with us.



some take to them some don't sound's like she is happy with it.


----------



## Phaeton (9 Sep 2018)

tom73 said:


> some take to them some don't sound's like she is happy with it.


Never had a dog yet that didn't


----------



## NorthernDave (9 Sep 2018)

I'm lucky that Robbie is quite happy to be left in his own for a bit, and that Mrs ND is usually about when I'm out on the bike anyway.
Although he does get very clingy when he sees I'm ready to go out on the bike, bringing me toys to play with, or clambering on my lap. 


You might also think I've been away for a month when I get back, as he's so pleased to see me! 



tom73 said:


> Yes that's not on and totally out of order and has nothing to do with crate training. The other plus for us is when on holiday in a new place he'd spend most of the holiday being freaked out. Now once his travel one is set up he see's it , check's i've set it up right and then he's all chilled ready to take on new walks and the odd paddle in the sea.
> The odd one or two doggie ice-cream's help's too.Well it is his holiday as well after all



We do the same with Robbie, to the point where he takes himself off to his crate 
We also take it on holiday with us for the same reasons.


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Sep 2018)

What do others think about dog perfume/fragrance? I bought some for mine the other day. It's called Opuppium  and it just smells like the human female fragrance called Opium. I asked the dog groomer if they had male fragrances as well as female ones. She sold me the Opuppium but i realised when i'd got back that the human version is for women. He's worn it a few times but it's a bit over powering,maybe 'cause i put too much on i suppose.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (9 Sep 2018)

My spaniel was house trained in 4 days. The crate has almost everything to do with that and lightning reflexes on my part. Reading the animal helps. Her crate was her safe haven and chill out zone which she loved. Off limits to the kids when they were little. I covered it in a blanket and it was like a little cave. The door was open most of the time and she would wander in and out of her own accord.

Fantastic system. I now use it for a chicken hospital or transport cage.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Sep 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 429202


@Fab Foodie Is getting one for for new whippet puppy Basil.


----------



## rugby bloke (10 Sep 2018)

Dog walks have be done before and after bike rides - so depending if senior management is around it can make it a very active day. After last year's Ride London I drove straight back to Northampton after the ride, quick shower and change and then out with the dogs across the fields for an hour - After the 4.30 start I was wandering around like a zombie !


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (10 Sep 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> What do others think about dog perfume/fragrance? I bought some for mine the other day. It's called Opuppium  and it just smells like the human female fragrance called Opium. I asked the dog groomer if they had male fragrances as well as female ones. She sold me the Opuppium but i realised when i'd got back that the human version is for women. He's worn it a few times but it's a bit over powering,maybe 'cause i put too much on i suppose.


You must be joking Accy. Perfume for dogs? How much did that cost you?


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Sep 2018)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> You must be joking Accy. Perfume for dogs? How much did that cost you?


£6.03 for 100ml. Why the 3 pence i don't know.  It doesn't smell as nice on him as the minty smelling one the groomer puts on, but they seem to be a bit vague with their answers of where i can buy it. Maybe it's a trade secret.


----------



## potsy (10 Sep 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> £6.03 for 100ml. Why the 3 pence i don't know.  It doesn't smell as nice on him as the minty smelling one the groomer puts on, but they seem to be a bit vague with their answers of where i can buy it. Maybe it's a trade secret.


You got off lightly there Accy, this one is 4,000 dollars


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (10 Sep 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> £6.03 for 100ml. Why the 3 pence i don't know.  It doesn't smell as nice on him as the minty smelling one the groomer puts on, but they seem to be a bit vague with their answers of where i can buy it. Maybe it's a trade secret.


Well I suppose it's better than that "wet dog" smell


----------



## simonali (10 Sep 2018)

Definitely. I either do one or the other, as a two hour walk followed by a two hour bike ride or VV) in one day is just too much time out of the day. Unfortunately it always seems to be my turn to walk the dog!


----------



## simonali (10 Sep 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> It doesn't smell as nice on him as the minty smelling one the groomer puts on, but they seem to be a bit vague with their answers of where i can buy it. Maybe it's a trade secret.



Might be this one...

https://www.halononbio.co.uk/halo-pet/paragon-pet/paragon-dog-puppy-deodorising-spa-spray-250ml


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Sep 2018)

simonali said:


> Might be this one, but they don't make it anymore.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Paragon-Puppy-Deodorising-Spray-250ml/dp/B00TIU0OZE


If only the internet could provide scratch and sniff facilities!


----------



## simonali (10 Sep 2018)

I've now found a source and edited my original reply.


----------



## Chappy (11 Sep 2018)

s7ephanie said:


> Walk first thing then ride x



Same here. Saturday for example the dog will get a good walk and fed. I can go out on the bike for a good few hours and when I get back he gets fussed and let out to run around the garden. He then has his usual walk in the evening.


----------



## s7ephanie (11 Sep 2018)

My dogs are prioity, bikes last forever, dogs only get a few years. Dogs come first !


----------



## potsy (11 Sep 2018)

Much more enjoyable than a boring bike ride


----------



## Crackle (11 Sep 2018)

potsy said:


> Much more enjoyable than a boring bike ride
> 
> View attachment 429620


Oh it's one of those Back to the Future hover dogs, cool.


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Sep 2018)

They're deciding whether to bad dogs from parks and playing areas(football pitches etc) in my area. https://www.lancashiretelegraph.co....-parks-play-areas-and-cemeteries-in-hyndburn/ Not exactly ban but in some cases order dogs to be on leads. I went up to my local park on Saturday afternoon. It was like being at Cruft's Dog Show! I'd say there were around 30 yapping/barking dogs up there. One old biddy has a 'sausage dog' that she lets run around the park ( for around an hour) constantly yapping at the grey squirrels up the trees. I bet those who live next to the park love it(!). Some must have around 4 or 5 dogs in tow.


----------



## potsy (17 Sep 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> They're deciding whether to bad dogs from parks and playing areas(football pitches etc) in my area. https://www.lancashiretelegraph.co....-parks-play-areas-and-cemeteries-in-hyndburn/ Not exactly ban but in some cases order dogs to be on leads. I went up to my local park on Saturday afternoon. It was like being at Cruft's Dog Show! I'd say there were around 30 yapping/barking dogs up there. One old biddy has a 'sausage dog' that she lets run around the park ( for around an hour) constantly yapping at the grey squirrels up the trees. I bet those who live next to the park love it(!). Some must have around 4 or 5 dogs in tow.


Strange attitude for someone who's own dog barks all day in the home 

If you choose to live next to a park you must have an idea rhat it will be a little bit noisy, all those bloody cyclists doing laps of the place must be quite annoying too


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Sep 2018)

potsy said:


> Strange attitude for someone who's own dog barks all day in the home



No,i don't think you've read my previous posts about my dog. Her below says he barks all day,not me.


----------



## potsy (17 Sep 2018)

As she's in when you are out, maybe she knows better?

My own dog hasn't been left alone yet so I'm not sure what he will be like, I'm sure my neighbours will let me know once it happens


----------



## Notafettler (21 Feb 2020)

Dog gets 20 minutes in the morning 2-3 hours at night. The night is normally 50% of road. She can walk at 8 miles an hour so keeps up with ease. Couple of ponds thrown in. Stopping at various woods for her to look for pheasants pigeons etc. No fur allowed but she is getting on my tits at the moment catching myxse rabbits. I have to kill them and bashing them against a tree sends the gunge everywhere including on me. So I have to ring there necks which means my gloves are covered in it. Sod it time for the shock collar. Not overly fond of the trailer but as in all moving vehicles she curls up and goes to sleep. I think she has moving vehicle sleeping sickness.


----------



## Kryton521 (22 Feb 2020)

When I can, I'd like another dog. Either Staffie. Or Hungarian Viszla, which I'd take on gravel rides and mtb'ing  but that's a day in the future. For now I continue to mourn for my last two.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Feb 2020)

The only dog we ever had bit every stranger. When we arrived at the house way out in the country he was waiting on the doorstep so we kept him. He was ok with us but the postman had problems and the policeman who came on his bike in response to the postman’s complaint got bitten also. We were allowed to keep him as we were way off the beaten track and when we left the dog was left for the next tenant. A neighbour with a Bull Terrier fed him until they arrived. Wire Haired Fox Terrier by the way. I was only about age 5 at the time and took him for walks with only problem keeping him apart from the Bull Terrier but that is another story.


----------



## Andy_R (22 Feb 2020)

Notafettler said:


> Dog gets 20 minutes in the morning 2-3 hours at night. The night is normally 50% of road. She can walk at 8 miles an hour so keeps up with ease. Couple of ponds thrown in. Stopping at various woods for her to look for pheasants pigeons etc. No fur allowed but she is getting on my tits at the moment catching myxse rabbits. I have to kill them and bashing them against a tree sends the gunge everywhere including on me. So I have to ring there necks which means my gloves are covered in it. Sod it time for the shock collar. Not overly fond of the trailer but as in all moving vehicles she curls up and goes to sleep. I think she has moving vehicle sleeping sickness.


Are you in the UK? You do realise shock collars are illegal. Before you even think about using it on the dog, use it on yourself first.


----------



## Skibird (26 Feb 2020)

Notafettler said:


> Dog gets 20 minutes in the morning 2-3 hours at night. The night is normally 50% of road. She can walk at 8 miles an hour so keeps up with ease. Couple of ponds thrown in. Stopping at various woods for her to look for pheasants pigeons etc. No fur allowed but she is getting on my tits at the moment catching myxse rabbits. I have to kill them and bashing them against a tree sends the gunge everywhere including on me. So I have to ring there necks which means my gloves are covered in it. Sod it time for the shock collar. Not overly fond of the trailer but as in all moving vehicles she curls up and goes to sleep. I think she has moving vehicle sleeping sickness.


 You sound like such a kind, caring and empathetic person..............................NOT!


----------



## Notafettler (28 Feb 2020)

Andy_R said:


> Are you in the UK? You do realise shock collars are illegal. Before you even think about using it on the dog, use it on yourself first.


A they are not illegal and never have been. Supply evidence to the contrary. 
B Of course I have used it on myself. 
C I have bought pac dog 2 (£230). Setting are 0 upto 60. I only use it at 6 which on my neck is a vibration you could even call it ticklish. The dog has fur which dissipates the "shock". Also there is a buzzer which you use first. In other words I don't use the "shock" (anymore) as the buzzer is all that's needed. The dog is obsessed with hunting. I have no problem with that as longs as it's feathers not fur and she ceases on command. I would rather her be shocked at 60 than be run over. Which would you prefer? 
With a whistle I can make her sit at 200 yards and stay sat for as long as I want...as long there is nothing to hunt visible. 
I will continue to use the collar whenever it pleases me.


----------



## Notafettler (28 Feb 2020)

Skibird said:


> You sound like such a kind, caring and empathetic person..............................NOT!


As above.
What's your problem? Me killing myxse rabbits which are dieing slowly and painfully. Or the shock collar. Reference the latter no doubt you are the type of person who would rather there dog be run over than it wear a shock collar??


----------



## Skibird (29 Feb 2020)

Notafettler said:


> As above.
> What's your problem? Me killing myxse rabbits which are dieing slowly and painfully. Or the shock collar. Reference the latter no doubt you are the type of person who would rather there dog be run over than it wear a shock collar??


 I don't have a problem If you have to kill something humanely to stop it from suffering, but "bashing them against a tree" is NOT humane. I also don't have a problem if you use a collar that JUST "vibrates" on a dog's neck to help stop it, but not a shock collar, which is illegal here in the UK (has only been made illegal quite recently) BUT, have you actually read your post back? You sound like don't care at all about killing the rabbits, your only concern seems to be about the "mess" it makes "BASHING" it to death.


----------



## Notafettler (3 Mar 2020)

Skibird said:


> I don't have a problem If you have to kill something humanely to stop it from suffering, but "bashing them against a tree" is NOT humane. I also don't have a problem if you use a collar that JUST "vibrates" on a dog's neck to help stop it, but not a shock collar, which is illegal here in the UK (has only been made illegal quite recently) BUT, have you actually read your post back? You sound like don't care at all about killing the rabbits, your only concern seems to be about the "mess" it makes "BASHING" it to death.



I don't bash them against a tree. Because i get sprayed with gunge. I would have no problem with that. I am not sure why you would think that's not humane if it kills them quickly? Mine is a shock collar. Setting are nought to 60. I only needed to use it on 6. You uses a buzzer first before pressing the shock. I just use the buzzer now. Shock collars are still available mine is less than 8 months old. Please supply a link to the law that's says there not. They are considering ban them. By banning shock collars more dogs will be sent back to prison and invariably put down. A large proportion of dogs in homes are damaged. And not only because some have been mistreated. The mere change of owner damages a lot of dogs. Dogs should spend the majority of their time of the lead. The definition of cruelty is having to walk a Springer Spaniels on a lead at all times.


----------



## Notafettler (3 Mar 2020)

Skibird said:


> I don't have a problem If you have to kill something humanely to stop it from suffering, but "bashing them against a tree" is NOT humane. I also don't have a problem if you use a collar that JUST "vibrates" on a dog's neck to help stop it, but not a shock collar, which is illegal here in the UK (has only been made illegal quite recently) BUT, have you actually read your post back? You sound like don't care at all about killing the rabbits, your only concern seems to be about the "mess" it makes "BASHING" it to death.





oldwheels said:


> The only dog we ever had bit every stranger. When we arrived at the house way out in the country he was waiting on the doorstep so we kept him. He was ok with us but the postman had problems and the policeman who came on his bike in response to the postman’s complaint got bitten also. We were allowed to keep him as we were way off the beaten track and when we left the dog was left for the next tenant. A neighbour with a Bull Terrier fed him until they arrived. Wire Haired Fox Terrier by the way. I was only about age 5 at the time and took him for walks with only problem keeping him apart from the Bull Terrier but that is another story.



The above says it all


----------



## Skibird (3 Mar 2020)

Notafettler said:


> I don't bash them against a tree. Because i get sprayed with gunge. I would have no problem with that. I am not sure why you would think that's not humane if it kills them quickly? Mine is a shock collar. Setting are nought to 60. I only needed to use it on 6. You uses a buzzer first before pressing the shock. I just use the buzzer now. Shock collars are still available mine is less than 8 months old. Please supply a link to the law that's says there not. They are considering ban them. By banning shock collars more dogs will be sent back to prison and invariably put down. A large proportion of dogs in homes are damaged. And not only because some have been mistreated. The mere change of owner damages a lot of dogs. Dogs should spend the majority of their time of the lead. The definition of cruelty is having to walk a Springer Spaniels on a lead at all times.


 You may be right that they are "just" considering them as I can only find this link, which ties in with the timeline that I saw it, but if so, having a collar with the ability to shock should be banned as you should not have to hurt/abuse any animal to train it. I agree with much of what you say, just not how to resolve the issues, unless it was to use a shock collar on those people doing the abusing not the dogs that have been damaged by so called humans! https://www.gov.uk/government/news/cruel-electric-shock-collars-for-pets-to-be-banned--2


----------



## Notafettler (3 Mar 2020)

Skibird said:


> You may be right that they are "just" considering them as I can only find this link, which ties in with the timeline that I saw it, but if so, having a collar with the ability to shock should be banned as you should not have to hurt/abuse any animal to train it. I agree with much of what you say, just not how to resolve the issues, unless it was to use a shock collar on those people doing the abusing not the dogs that have been damaged by so called humans! https://www.gov.uk/government/news/cruel-electric-shock-collars-for-pets-to-be-banned--2


Again a damaged dog does not have to be abused to for instance run away every chance it gets. A few changes of ownership can do that. Someone in my village had an Australian herding dog. It was a rescue dog. It constantly escaped. Killing, for instance all of someone flock of chickens and attacking and seriously injuring other dogs. It got put down. Dogs home wouldn't have it back. I would have no qualms in shocking that dog OR any dog that attacked people. A bloke passes me in a car nearly every morning. He drives passed very very slowly. I had feeling he had run over a dog. Last Saturday he stopped to thank me for the way my dog behaves when he comes a long she moves to grass verge and sits down. He had run over a dog and in my village. The dog normally chased his van but one day ran up the passenger side and under the wheel. Shock collar, dog would almost definitely be cured of that dangerous behaviour and alive.


----------



## Skibird (3 Mar 2020)

Notafettler said:


> Again a damaged dog does not have to be abused to for instance run away every chance it gets. A few changes of ownership can do that. Someone in my village had an Australian herding dog. It was a rescue dog. It constantly escaped. Killing, for instance all of someone flock of chickens and attacking and seriously injuring other dogs. It got put down. Dogs home wouldn't have it back. I would have no qualms in shocking that dog OR any dog that attacked people. A bloke passes me in a car nearly every morning. He drives passed very very slowly. I had feeling he had run over a dog. Last Saturday he stopped to thank me for the way my dog behaves when he comes a long she moves to grass verge and sits down. He had run over a dog and in my village. The dog normally chased his van but one day ran up the passenger side and under the wheel. Shock collar, dog would almost definitely be cured of that dangerous behaviour and alive.


 You say the dog "normally" chased his van, that implies it's always on the loose, which in my eyes is down to the owners and they are the one's that should be held to account, not having to shock it to stop it because it's not contained safely by it's owners (I understand accidents can happen with dogs escaping). You will never convince me on the "shock" element of a collar, so we will have to agree to disagree, as sometimes some animals are just "bad" the same as some humans, but hurting them every time they missbehave is not the answer.


----------



## Notafettler (6 Mar 2020)

Skibird said:


> , but hurting them every time they missbehave is not the answer.


The point of the shock collar is to stop them misbehaving and therefore not need to use the collar in the future.


----------

